# Vietnamese Beef Wraps



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2015)

1/2 kilo of Beef ( most cuts would work)

1 diced onion

1/4 diced Capsicum

2 tablespoons Fish sauce

1 tablespoon minced ginger

1 tablespoon minced garlic

1 tablespoon brown sugar

1 tablespoon honey

2 tablespoons ketchup Manis (sticky sweet soy)

Shredded carrots

Shredded cucumber

Cherry Tomatoes

Rocket leaf.

Fresh Mint and Coriander

Add the oil to the pan

Fry the beef until 90% cooked through (med heat)

Add the onions and capsicum, garlic and ginger and cook 1-2 mins

add the fish sauce (apologies now as it doesn't smell good ) cook 1 min

Add the brown sugar, ketchup manis, honey and simmer for 10 mins ( until the sauce becomes quite sticky and thick.

Then set meat aside

Slightly warm the wraps in the microwave for 25-45 seconds

Add the salad ingredients to the top of the wrap then place the meat onto the top of the salad.

Top with fresh Mint and Coriander and roll up and serve.

This would work well with chicken , pork , tofu or even fish.

Now if you don't like things too sweet ( as the meat will have quite a sweet flavour) then only add one Tablespoon of the sweet sticky soy

Hope you enjoy


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 24, 2015)

Ryan, what are you using for wrappers? I was picturing flour tortillas, then thought big lettuce leaves without warming, maybe those paper thin wraps I see in the Asian food section?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Thats what I used, flour tortillas. The lettuce cups would work perfectly. I picked up a packet of the rice paper wraps last night so I can try them next time. The tortillas worked well though


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 28, 2015)

this sounds really good!


----------

